# [SOLVED] How to dissable trackpad on Dell laptop



## mikethe1wheelnut (Jun 26, 2021)

hi..   back again   I went with ubuntu for a good long while because my program ended up working faster with it.. but now it's kicking me in the teeth.  I theorize that updates "fixed" some things, but broke others..

..as for the track-pad, you would think this would be easy to figure out.  I know how to do it on ubuntu.  I -have- managed to do it, but the solution only works when the x-server isn't running.  (when I'm in command-line mode prior to running startx)

-that- solution is to add "hw.psm.synaptics.min_pressure=220" to /etc/sysctl.conf (here). A similar solution is discussed here.

perhaps the first thing google gives me is this:

sysctl hw.psm.synaptics.touchpad_off=1

assuming that you have

hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
in your /boot/loader.conf

I have it, but I still get:

"sysctl: unknown oid 'hw.psm.synaptics.touchpad_off'.

..I've tried to figure out what an oid is, "object-id"?
..and I've gone cross-eyed looking at other similar problems and solutions.
... I'll keep trying..


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jun 26, 2021)

And you’ve definitely rebooted to pick up the boot change? Just checking.


----------



## mikethe1wheelnut (Jun 26, 2021)

richardtoohey2 said:


> And you’ve definitely rebooted to pick up the boot change? Just checking.


I just re-checked, re-booting with hw.psm.synaptics_support="1" in /boot/loader.conf, and entering the command: "sysctl hw.psm.synaptics.touchpad_off=1" again.  Same message.  (and same behavior).  Assuming that I've understood you correctly.


----------



## mer (Jun 26, 2021)

If you need something that works under X, the following works for me on a Lenovo.  I set it up as an autostart for the x session.  It checks for a mouse plugged in and if it finds it then simply disables the trackpad and the trackpoint devices.
man xinput for more details.

Of course this will not work for console sessions.

`#!/bin/bash
logitech=$(/usr/bin/xinput | grep Logitech)
if [ -n "$logitech" ] ; then
    /usr/bin/xinput set-prop 'Synaptics TM2722-001' "Device Enabled" 0
    /usr/bin/xinput set-prop 'TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint' "Device Enabled" 0
fi`


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Yes that’s what I meant. I don’t have the answer just searched and found the same links as you and I just wondered “was there a reboot to pick up the loader change?” Eliminating the obvious.


----------



## mikethe1wheelnut (Jun 26, 2021)

mer said:


> If you need something that works under X, the following works for me on a Lenovo.  I set it up as an autostart for the x session.  It checks for a mouse plugged in and if it finds it then simply disables the trackpad and the trackpoint devices.
> man xinput for more details.
> 
> Of course this will not work for console sessions.
> ...


ok, this is me blushing.  the first thing you should try:  the same thing you tried before, on the other system. done.  link for reference. You can use either the name of the device in quotes, or just put it's id number.


----------



## mer (Jun 26, 2021)

mikethe1wheelnut said:


> You can use either the name of the device in quotes, or just put it's id number.


  I had other versions with the id numbers but they can fluctuate if you unplug other devices, hence going to naming the devices.


----------

